# Din



## Inglip

I know 'din' to mean also, and too, for example

Kumkaain na ako din - I am also eating now.

But, in this sentence my friend told me that it has another meaning, it is paired with ngayon to mean 'at once' and expresses urgency. 

Kailangan mong umahon ngayon din papunta sa lupa upang kumuha ng puso ng  saging - ang tanging prutas na makakapagpagaling sa kanya. 

Now I am confused by the eact meaning of 'din'. What does it mean? And also, does 'din' only change it's meaning when following ngayon, or does it mean other things as well with different words?


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Inglip said:


> I know 'din' to mean also, and too, for example
> 
> Kumkaain na ako din - I am also eating now.
> 
> But, in this sentence my friend told me that it has another meaning, it is paired with ngayon to mean 'at once' and expresses urgency.
> 
> *Kailangan mong umahon ngayon din* papunta sa lupa upang kumuha ng puso ng saging - ang tanging prutas na makakapagpagaling sa kanya.


 
*Kailangan mong umahon ngayon din* = _You need to get up_ *right now / right away*

that's the most closest meaning to 'din'. 

Cheers


----------



## Inglip

Thanks 

Why does it mean at once with ngayon? but in other sentences mean also or too?

Is ngayon the only word it goes with to express urgency? What does it add to this sentence?


----------



## niernier

I believe there's no logical answer to that. It's just the way Filipinos express urgent command.

Here is another example of using din to express the idea of something that has to be done first thing in the morning.

*Bukas na bukas din* = (lit.) tomorrow right away

Example sentence:
Tapusin mo yang project bukas na bukas din. = Finish the project first thing in the morning.


----------



## Inglip

So it means both 'also/too' and 'at once'? 

Kumakain din ako ngayon - I will also eat now.
Kumakain ako ngayon din - I will eat at once

Is that right?


----------



## niernier

*Ngayon din *is usually used in the imperative mood, when expressing direct commands or request. I don't know if it's just me but I'm not really comfortable issuing a command with a ngayon din. It conveys a sense of pressing importance and the tone of voice is somewhat demanding. What I mean is, you can tone down the voice by using *kaagad(*immediately)instead of ngayon din. 

In your example, ngayon din was used in an statement giving an advice rather than a direct command, so it sounds okay. But if you will be using it to issue a request or command , I suggest you use kaagad instead if you want a sense of immediacy.



Inglip said:


> So it means both 'also/too' and 'at once'?
> 
> Kumakain din ako ngayon - I am also eating right now.
> Kakain na rin ako - I will also eat now.
> Kumakain ako ngayon din Kakain na ako - I will eat at once.
> 
> Is that right?


----------



## Inglip

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mataripis

1.)  same to you= gayon din sa iyo 2.) i am eating too while we are walking= kumakain din ako habang naglalakad kami.      3.) you need to go know in order to get the important things we need and also get informations what are the recent events and news in our community.(in this case "din" is "also"  )  Kailangan mo nang lumakad ngayon upang makakuha ng mga bagay na kailangan natin at gayon din naman upang makabalita kung ano na ang kasalukuyang kaganapan sa ating lipunan.


----------

